# knitting machine



## Knitting Paradise Newsl (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello knitters of the world, Yes I'm a new knitter..I was given a knitting machine( must be 50 plus years old) the machine not me I'm 60 years. It has all these metal needles sticking up when open. Its about 2+ feet long, and 8 inchs wide. Does anyone know what I have and the big question How to use It? I await any help. Thanks

Sharon


----------



## maurriah (Jan 18, 2011)

Lucky U!!!

Machine knitting is great fun ... and learning to use it is a bit time consuming BUT you can knit a scarf in an hour ... a sweater in one day, and take it from there!!!

What you're looking at is a row of latch hook needles which produces your knit fabric. I'm a beginner MK'er. I'm 66. Been at this fantastic hobby since 1988. Beginner? Definately.

There are 3 different guaged machine knitting machines. Fine for thinner yarn, mid-guage for medium yarn, and Bulky - which I have. I own a TOYOTA!!! Had a Singer 700 [mid-guage] and sold it as MY older eyes are easier working on the bulky machine.

Set up your machine on a higher than usual table for starters. As your knitted fabric slips from those latch hooks/needles you will have to remove those weights and set them higher into the yarn using specific rods which will slide through your knitted fabric. Very important ... to have a higher table because if those weights reach the floor ... they are no longer working to help get the fabric off the needles and you'll end up with a tangled mess at the needles. BTDT

Do you have the C-clamps to secure it to the table? IF not - get two clamps. Then there's a tension mast which will fit into a slot at the back. You must figure the manner in which to get the yarn between those silver tension "things". Once your yarn is "threaded" ... pull it down to the left end of the unit and hook it below the latch hooks. Pull out a number of latch hook OR needles ... say 20 needles to begin. SLIDE the carriage back and forth to acclimate yourself to the "noise" of this machine.

Slide your carriage to the RIGHT across the bed after you've chosen a guage on the carriage. Begin with a middle number - say 5 or 6. Sliding the carriage from right to left ... allow the yarn to meet up with the center of the carriage when the yarn will enter that area within the carriage which carries the yarn.

Sliding the carriage back to the right ... the yarn will run across those needles. Then get the cast on comb and slip it up between all the needles ... then hang your weights. VERY important U get those weights placed because it's the weights which pull the knitted fabric off those needles creating your fabric. IF you've chosen 20 needles ... place one weight on each side close to the edges of your selected needles. Select ALl the needles ... use 3 weights. The weights come in 2 different "weights". Use the heavier ones first.

Then slide your carriage to the left slowly at first and watch what happens!!! You've knit your first row??? OR at the worst there's a tangled mess. Start over!!! Adjust the tensions at either OR both the tension mast and/or the carriage. Practice. Use junk yarn to learn on.

Different colored yarn - altho the same brand - you will need to adjust the tension settings. BTDT!!! Make notes for your future references.

IF you have a punch card feature you can knit designs into the fabric OR create lace IF you have a LACE carriage!!!!! Awesome??? Definately!!!

I made myself a cabled cardigan on my Toyota [my first effort at cables] and it came out fantastic. I wrote my own pattern. No buttons or zipper front ... AND ... U have options to create OOAK designs.

I detest reading instructions - and much prefer the DIY efforts and so far I'm pleased with my creations.

One of my first projects I designed a back zippered pink hooded sweater for a niece. Amanda was then a year old and so fidgety getting any jackets on and off ... this sweater was so perfect for her. Important for this effort was first buying a long enough zipper to match the pink yarn and designing the back opening and the hood opening long enough to meet the length of the zipper. Yeah ... I AM a beginner.

As with hand knitting anything is possible in machine knitting ... use YOUR awesome imagination and get busy creating your own OOAK items. Machine knitting is faster ... looks more like you bought the item at a store.

For my first grandson I wrote up a punch card pattern for a plaid. Navy and white fronts for his little hooded jacket. NO pattern - I winged it. The sleeves and back were solid navy as were the leggings which I knit to include the same yarn for the legging linings. Elastic for the waist. I also knit a matching hat for him. Shane looked so awesome wearing his OOAK new winter outfit. He's now 18 and in college. Made the Deans List too!!!!!

Whatever machine guage you own - begin with thinner yarn - UR a beginner and there is no sense trying a thick yarn first. A thick yarn will just get into a tangled mess and you don't need to become frustrated right off the bat.

Using yarn from ANY store ... rewind it into a ball first of all. Use the yarn coming from the INSIDE of the ball - reducing frustration AND your yarn will stay put on the rear side of your table.

GOOD LUCK and HAPPY KNITTING!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLDKNITTER (Jan 19, 2011)

HI SHARON, I AM IN LFORIDA NOW BUT LIVE IN JAMESTOWN NY, 6 MONTHS. I HAVE A KNITTING MACHINE AND IF YOURS IS NOT A BULKY YOU CAN NOT USE ANY OLD YARN. IS THERE A BRAND NAME ON IT AND A NUMBER, LIKE MAYBE ON THE CASE OR THE FRONT OF THE MACHINE? DID YOU GET ANY INSTRUCTIONS WITH THE MACHINE? LET ME KNOW AND I WILL SEE IF I CAN HELP YOU. MARY


----------



## maurriah (Jan 18, 2011)

I apologize ... I should have remembered to ask if you knew the name of the MK. Sometimes you can find Instruction Books on ebay. Thanks Mary!!! How's your knitting going? My Toyota is in my storage unit temporarily until I find an apartment so I've taught myself to hand knit. I just made a ribbed grey scarf and a matching hat and next is a dog sweater for my Bichon. 

Off Topic for a minute? Have you ever created your own yarn from roving? I've got some Merino wool in my storage unit and I made a spindle ... watched some utube videos to learn this craft ... but then I broke my right arm and that ended it all for a while. I'd bought the Merino for wet and dry felting techniques. Again those items are in storage. 

Be careful but have a breautiful snowy day!!! 

Mary Ann


----------



## maurriah (Jan 18, 2011)

Ooooops!!!!! 

That was intended to be BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLDKNITTER (Jan 19, 2011)

HI, WAS GLAD TO HEAR FROM YOU. NEVER DID HEAR FROM THE GIRL THAT WANTED TO KNOW ABOUT THE KNITTING MACHINE.
I LIVE IN FLORIDA FROM OCT. TO APRIL SO WE GET TO STAY PARTLY WARM. 
I JUST PUT THE MACHINE AWAY ALSO. DID SO MUCH KNITTING ON IT FOR A CRAFT FAIR THAT MY SHOULDER STARTED TO HURT.
DO YOU WANT TO SHARE YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS WITH ME.
I AM 62 AND MARRIED TO A GREAT GUY.
TAKE CARE. MARY


----------



## maurriah (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Mary!!! 

I AM thrilled to meet another MK fan!!! There is NO one up here who has an MK machine or who knew how to work with one. I AM a bginner - everytime I set it up it's like a brand new experience. Then when I get busy on it ... I don't want to stop. I'm now living in a motel since losing that one apartment - well Murphy's Law - had the apartment but no muscle to move me. Then it snowed ... awful picture. But staying in this motel isn't all that bad. I just wish I had an electric fry pan ... cooking is a great way to spend time THEN if I could dig my KM out of storage ... I'm good to go. French toast and grilled cheese sandwiches ... I discovered I can use the coffee pot to heat up canned soups and those raviolio pasta things. OMG ... I'd love a tortilla with scrambled egg and fried bacon. Yepper ... it IS lunch time ... isn't it??? 

I'm near Scranton PA. NEPA winters. UGH We're getting some more snow tonight ... and guess where my winter boots are??? Storage. Long story - I'd broken my right arm in September then moved in with my daughter as mine was a basement apartment and whether there's anything to this ... I could no longer manage stairs. Her lease ended and she moved in with her friend and I'm hanging out in a motel ... but she stays with me very often!!! We are terrific together. So the search continues for a decent apartment and I hope it can happen very soon!!!!! 

I'm [email protected] ..... nice to meet you Mary!!!


----------



## millonthefloss (Jan 20, 2011)

I am looking at knitting machines, there are many.
I want to think about getting one, regular gauge.
Any suggestions on what to really look for?


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I have an Artisan GE63-45, I is a double bed (has a ribber) standard guage, I love it! I looked for about two years before I purchased one. Take your time, check the details and construction. I also have Passap Vario, standard / bulky interchangable. Lots you can do with that! I have used cotton crochet thread to worsted weight on both. You will love it!


----------



## maurriah (Jan 18, 2011)

hello!!! 

Just thinking ... when I bought my Singer 700 back in 88, it was an AUNT MARY's YARN SHOP. THey were offering FREE lessons with the purchase. Maybe if there's an Aunt Mary's nearby ... you could check that out before making a decision? Aunt Mary's disappeared from this area quite some time ago. And I miss that shop!!! 

UNLESS you know someone who had KM's ... lives nearby and is wiling to teach you the in's and out's of KM'ing ... that's an idea. But you've got to introduce U as a beginner. 

I'd always wanted a PASSAP!!!!! For forever!!!!! That machine can create some incredible designing. BUT I imagined a huge learning curve and I'd had my young grandson living with me for quite a while ... NOT a good situation. KID needed me more than the yarns. I could wait ... HE couldn't .....

Have a beautiful evening everyone!!! 

Mary Ann


----------



## OLDKNITTER (Jan 19, 2011)

YOU CAN CHECK WITH ANY YARN STORE AND SEE IF THEY KNOW IF ANY ONE HAS A KNITTING MACHINE AND IF THERE IS A KNIT CLUB AROUND. CHECK YOUR CHURCHES IN THE AREA. WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED? THAT MIGHT HELP THE REST OF US.
I WAS FORTUNATE AND I BOUGHT MY SINGER OFF AN INDIVIDUAL WHO HAD NOT USED IT MUCH AND A FRIEND OF MINE AT THE TIME HAD A KNIT CLUB AND SHE REALLY TAUGHT ME THE INS AND OUTS. MY FIRST REAL PROJECT WAS A V NECK PULL OVER WITH CABLES IN THE FRONT AND RUNNING AROUND THE NECK.
MARY


----------



## maurriah (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome Mary!!! YOUR sweater sounds georgeous!!!!! 

My green V-neck is in my storage unit!!! Boo hoo!!! I made that using Purr Fect Puff yarn on the Singer 700. They don't make that yarn any longer. But it was a challenge and a half pushing that carriage across the beds!!! OM ... Memories!!!!! 

I still have black of the same yarn ... in storage of course. Those 20+ rewound balls of yarn will make another sweater for this ole lady one of these days!!! Can hardly contain myself here!!! 

There was an older lady who lived a 20-30 minute drive from where I used to live and she had a Brother Bulky. She = Regina - showed me how she made mittens on her machine. It was her own designed pattern. I still have the mittens she gave to me. In storage .......... 

I'm online searching for apartments!!!!! Wish me LUCK???

Mary Ann


----------



## c.k. (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Sharon,
Being 8 inches wide, I'm guessing that it is a bulky machine. take a ruler and measure between two needles and see if you get 4.5 cms. or 9cms. Does it have a slot up on the back of the machine that looks like something is supposed to go in there. If you have a camera,can you take a picture of it for me so I can help you? send it to my address if so. [email protected]


----------



## shar (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello sharon, I'm taking a wild guess that it didn't come with an instruction book. If you look on the case it should tell you what brand it is and the number of the type. When you find that you can go to e-bay and find the book...they have tons of them. Once you get that and get started you will be hooked! Good luck, Shar


----------



## giulietta1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm Julie, and I am a new member. I want to try machine knitting. I have a Juki Hi-Memory KE-1200 that I bought on ebay about 4 years ago, but I'd never used it. I thought it had everything, but last night I unpacked it and could not find the knit carriage! Does anyone know where I might obtain one?


----------



## kimtoyna (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm Kim live in Hammond, In. new to knitting and love my Bond knitting machine. It is considered to be the craft but I have made several blankets, sweaters even a pair of socks. My problem is can never find pattern so Ihave worked on converting my hand knit patterns to the bond machine until I can afford another machine. There is not that much information for the machine knitters any suggestions


----------



## giulietta1 (Jan 24, 2011)

hmmm. . . when I bought my machine, it came with a whole bunch of pattern books. The patterns are dated (60's and 70's) but some of them are nice, and you could probably get some ideas from the info. 

Also there were some magazines on machine knitting.

I'd be willing to give you a stack of these for the cost of shipping. . . LMK if you'd be interested.

Another idea: there's a book called "The Prolific Knitting Machine" which deals with cutting and sewing machine knit pieces. It's not a unique idea, but basically, instead of shaping the machine knit pieces like you'd do with hand knitting, you knit rectangles, cut them to the proper shape, then sew together with a sewing machine. That way you don't have the details of getting all the settings right to make the shape you want.

HTH!


----------



## kimtoyna (Jan 24, 2011)

wow thanks 
I'm a little scared of the cutting of a knit piece need a little more practice and never learned to sew. searching the web now for more ideas


----------



## giulietta1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Too bad! I guess I tend to assume knitters also sew! I am a fairly competent amateur seamstress myself.

Now if I could just find that knitting carriage. . . <sigh>

I really would be happy to send you some of those machine knitting mags if you like. Maybe just a few, so you could see if there seemed to be anything helpful in them. If you liked them I could send more. I have a stack over a foot high! I really do want to get rid of some clutter, although I'd like to keep a few for my own reference.


----------



## OLDKNITTER (Jan 19, 2011)

CHECK AND SEE IF THERE ARE ANY KNITTING SEMINARS IN YOUR AREA COMING UP. THEY ARE WORTH GOING TO. HAVE A LOT OF NICE INSTRUCTIONS AND YARN AND EVEN PARTS. IT IS WELL WORTH THE DISTINATION TO GO TO AT LEAST ONE. BUT DO GO WITH MONEY IN YOUR POCKET AS YOU WILL SEE SO MUCH YOU WANT TO BUY. OLDKNITTER.


----------



## Rivermaiden65 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Sharon,
Congrats on getting a knitting machine. I would recommend reading through your manual completely.
If you have any specific questions, just ask.
If you go to You Tube you will find some great information.
Also, google knitting machine tutorials. You will find lots of help.
Joyce


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

There is a magazine for machne knitters. MACHINE KNITTERS SOURCE. I used to get this one, until my file filled up! ran out of room! this is a good magazine, has lots of good info just fo rmachine knitters. Back issues are also available I think. 

mksource.com is website, address for magazine is :
3415 Custer, Ste 140

Plano,
TX 75023

US
Tel: +1 972 599 0804

Fax: +82 2 7 207 6954

I don't remember how much a subscribtion is, probably has changed in the last few years, Hope this helps.


----------



## kimtoyna (Jan 24, 2011)

thank for the help 
yes interested in the mags I have a bond machine and was told it is mid grade to bulky so these are the types of patterns I try to find is that correct


----------



## Hagridsmom (Jan 25, 2011)

E Bay has tons of stuff for any brand machine. Generally yarns made for the knitting machine will work a little better. They have been waxed lightly and will run though better. Do not spend a lot of money until you know what your machine likes and wants to use. 

Look for your local Michaels or Hobby Lobby. They both sell "the sweater machine" and will probably get a class together if they don't already have one. That is a a very simple machine and will let you learn the basics for under $200 last I knew. This machine works well with regular yarns and has the capability to use different weights - baby yarn to bulky. 

Also check the library for any books on machine knitting. Possibly your county home extension people? There are also Yahoo groups for the differnt brands of machines and machine knitting in general. Go to Yahoo.groups and search for your brand of machine or just machine knitting.

If a machine has been sitting in a shed, under the bed, etc for years, it may need some upkeep maintenance before it perforrns properly. So - do not be discouraged. With the bigger machines vs the sweater knitter - they are more sophisticated machines and there are many more parts. 

Ribbing is done by hand manipulation on most simple machines. It takes another bed of needles to provide it per machine. This is not hard - if I can do it, anyone can. Passap usually comes with the ribber built in, unless it is a very simple machine and they actually knit differently than the other brands. 

Warning - machine knitting can get addicting ... !


----------



## maurriah (Jan 18, 2011)

Just an FYI for anyone reading ...

If you are interested in wool felting to make handbags for yourselves or to sell ... knit a length of wool on your machine ... then "felt" it in your washing machine. 

Felting will shrink the knitted fabric so make sure you kit a width AND length that will work for your plans. The felting process closes up those knit holes in the knit fabric ... so IF you are planning to make a handbag with a drawstring closing ... knit "holes" equally distant on both the top and bottom of your knit fabric. 

When your piece is in the washing machine ... keep checking it to determine how much shrinkage YOU are planning for. 

Also machine knit a few predetermined widths and lengths for your drawstring and your handle. Machine wash all these pieces at the same time. Knit a smaller piece for an exterior pocket. Adding leather straps ... pockets ... beading ... old discarded jewelry pieces ... makes it OOAK. 

I've lined my handbags with a satiny taffeta fabric to insure the longevity of the particular handbag. Zippered interior pockets are another idea. Your creativity is limited only by your imagination!!!! 

Main thing ...

HAVE TONS OF FUN!!!!!


----------



## imatroll (Jan 26, 2011)

I also have a Bond knitting machine and I love it!! Go to www.bond-america.com and sign up for the newsletter. They teach new techniques and include patterns! You can also order any supplies you may need for your machine.


----------



## Margareth Henslee (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello! I maybe able to help you! I love knitting with my machine. I am a little rusty because I have been away for to many years. I just came back, but just for you to know you must buy a book called "Make your knitting machine sing!" It's a great book to put your machine up and running smoothly. After you do that, go to knitnatters.com or something like that. Look for Diana Sullivan online because this lady can show you so many projects that it is unbelievable. You can contact her also for some help. She is the one I always ask for help! I hope I helped you! Thanks and have a blessed day! Margareth


----------



## Margareth Henslee (Mar 25, 2011)

I have been looking for a knitting machine letterman sweater. I have a friend who asked me to make one, but I don't know how many stiches to start and how many to finish with it. Can anyone send me a pattern for large size? Thanks!


----------



## gunnie123 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello, Sue here from Ohio. I have a passap U80 which is about 30 years old. Where I got the machine, she is no longer in bussiness. I have 360 needles 180 on each bed front and back. I just like to keep extra for spare in case one breaks. It uses really fine yarns I find delaney yarn works the best. It does make nice weight sweaters, socks, etc. I have not touched the machine in probably 10 years and excited about starting it up again. I have all sorts of patterns if someone is hunting for something special. I also hand knit. Would anyone know where to buy needles for the passap in the US?


----------



## marciahenderson2003 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,

Are you the machine knitter from Jamestown, NY? I am in "your backyard." I live in Dunkirk, NY and also do the six month thing in Florida. What type of machine do you have? Do you do a lot of machine knitting? 
Hope to net-work with you.
Marcia


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

be sure to check out all the instructions on youtube...just search for 'knitting machine' and lots of examples from machine set up to actual sweater and sock patterns, step by step....they have taught me a lot even after i had machine knitting classes...


----------



## gunnie123 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Marcia. I am from Wooster Ohio. I have a Passap knitting machine,which I have not used in a long time. I would like to start again but I need to find out where I can find needles. I like to have extra so if I break a needle I can replace and keep on knitting. Do you have a knitting machine,if so what kind? I still like to hand knit.
Hope to net-work with you too.
Sue


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

gunnie123 said:


> Hi Marcia. I am from Wooster Ohio. I have a Passap knitting machine,which I have not used in a long time. I would like to start again but I need to find out where I can find needles. I like to have extra so if I break a needle I can replace and keep on knitting. Do you have a knitting machine,if so what kind? I still like to hand knit.
> Hope to net-work with you too.
> Sue


the best place to find needles is on ebay....i just recently bought 2 batches for 2 of my Brothers machines...just make sure you have the correct model number and name when searching....in the meantime....

if you bend or break a needle, remove your sponge bar, remove the bad needle, replace with one from the end of your machine and replace sponge bar, just leaving the end hole blank....few patterns really need all 200 needles and this will hold you while waiting for a pack of replacements...


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

giulietta1 said:


> Hi, I'm Julie, and I am a new member. I want to try machine knitting. I have a Juki Hi-Memory KE-1200 that I bought on ebay about 4 years ago, but I'd never used it. I thought it had everything, but last night I unpacked it and could not find the knit carriage! Does anyone know where I might obtain one?


Oh! I am a Juki fan and my first machine was a Juki 1200. Is the carriage the only thing you have missing? I will help you look for a knit carriage.. I don't use my 1200 anymore because I have a 2400 now. I might decided to part it out.. Not sure....


----------



## mnrite (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi I just won a vario passap on eb I have a studio 360 and love it but It's not great with thicker yarn. Just learning verio, and have made a few scarfs, wondering if you have any advice? Thanks, Marynell


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

deemail said:


> be sure to check out all the instructions on youtube...just search for 'knitting machine' and lots of examples from machine set up to actual sweater and sock patterns, step by step....they have taught me a lot even after i had machine knitting classes...


ps...should have put this in before...here are my favorite KM pattern sites...first one is tips and tricks....the second is my go-to site, and then the others all have great free patterns, too...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4007-1.html#32865
Tips/Tricks

http://needlesofsteel.org.uk/
http://www.daisyknits.com/hintsntips.htm
http://www.cherylbrunette.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Sweater-101-Sampler-copy.pdf
http://www.heidisknittingroom.com/SeamOnceYoureFinished.htm
http://home.earthlink.net/~claudiarn/craft/KM.html
http://knittsings.com/bickford-seam/
http://www.panix.com/~ilaine/nsocks.html
http://www.stephthornton.co.uk/
http://www.stephthornton.co.uk/
http://knittsings.com/how-to-machine-knit-a-basic-easy-stocking-hat/


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Sharon,
Check out You Tube. They have free demonstrations. Just search through the ones you want to see.


----------



## graat5 (Nov 24, 2012)

How Allow to work in a thick thread knitting machine


----------



## graat5 (Nov 24, 2012)

my email 
[email protected]


----------

